# Was this a common problem with TN70's?



## Choatecav (Jul 2, 2020)

Hello,
I have a NH TN70 (2008 model) that I bought used but have very much enjoyed. A few years back it began not starting (I mean not a click, grunt or anything) after I had used it a bit and it got warm. If I bush hogged a field, it was a certainty that it would not turn over until it had sat for several hours and cooled down and I had to park it on a hillside so I could roll it off to start.
I took it to the dealership and they went through it from soup to nuts. Had a couple of knowledgeable "shade tree" mechanics look at it, too and even a professional mechanic and no one could come up with the cause. The gauges never showed it as running hot or anything and all anyone could suggest was that it was a faulty interlock that was the culprit. I must have had every interlock and safety switch on it replaced but still, no dice. Finally, (and this will make you cringe, we just wired direct from the switch to the starter and bypassed everything else. I am pleased to now have it where it starts when I need it, but I know it is not safe as it now turns engine over when you turn key and no safeties at all.
Just curious if the esteemed membership here has ever heard of others, especially of the TN series, having this issue?
thanks


----------



## Hightech1953 (Dec 30, 2018)

Bypass one safety at a time till you find the culprit .


----------

